# Ideal type of fence for a small dog who is easily contained by a baby gate.



## Aran (May 15, 2010)

Hi,

I have a small lab mix dog, around 10 months old, and she's gotten pretty well trained to not jump over something about baby gate height.

I want to put up a short fence around our back deck/yard area (We have pretty much garage, deck, driveway, and a sliver of grass) so she doesn't have to always be on a leash when she's out due to her inability to not get tangled on things.

Problem is, I'm not sure what kind of fence would be best for roughly three or four (at the very most) feet high that would look good with our house, a classic-ish brick house, and would be able to have a basic gate in it for coming and going. Also I'd like to not spend hundreds upon hundreds of dollars for something fancy. And I'm not adverse to building something myself. Uh.. obviously, of course, given where I posted.

I don't really want to do a chain link fence, as cheap as it would be for the amount I need to fence off, and I think a 3-4 foot picket fence would look kind of silly in the back yard, but could work.

Any ideas?

I can provide pictures as soon as I get my camera (Left it at our other place, we're in the middle of a move) but it's pretty simple.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

We LOVE our invisible fence for our four dogs! Ours is an innotek. I installed it myself, it was labor intensive but EASY. Best of all, each dog (from Doxie-Mix to Lab) stays safe in the yard.


----------



## Aran (May 15, 2010)

The only problem there is I don't want invisible fences, I want to build a physical fence.


----------



## chenzarino (Apr 20, 2010)

the dog is going to get bigger, and braver, especially when your back is turned. I'd just do a traditional type/height of fence.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

Aran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a small lab mix dog, around 10 months old, and she's gotten pretty well trained to not jump over something about baby gate height.
> 
> ...


A wire green coated garden fence, with stuff planted next to it or vines grown on it can look pretty good and is inexpensive.










Metal garden fence is behind the dog wood bushes. It is hard to see the fence is most area from the yard.

100 feet of it was around $130 for 3 foot high, with the posts. Fast and easy to install. Got it a Fleet Farm.


Jamie


----------

